# Summer Haircut.



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

You remember Gizmo, don't you?










Gizmo needed a summer haircut, because the heat was getting to him. 
I asked them to leave 1/4-1/2 inch. Think they did?










He's on a strict high-protein, minimal-carb, NO GRAIN diet. Gotta get rid of the lunch-lady arm flab.










Can't have him running aorund looking like a naked beefalo, can we?


----------



## Casey76 (Jun 11, 2008)

8O Poor Gizmo! He looks so embarrassed!

I bet he feels better for it though :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think they did a great job! I'm not sure they can leave any length of cat hair. From clipping my own kitties, I see how difficult it is to get their soft hair into the clipper teeth for the blades to cut unless I run the clippers at the skin. If I had tried to use a guide to leave length, I think the hair would have looked all chopped up from folding down before the guide and missing getting clipped.
h

*wanted to make a comment about your "beefalo" comment... 
I grew up about a mile from a Beefalo ranch in Tracy, CA. I remember going to look at their stock while the folks bought boxes of meat. Huge animals. Gargantuan!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor little Gizmo. I bet it's cooler for him, tho.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

I took my Sheltie, Max, to a groomer for a summer cut once. He came back looking like a grey hound. He looked a bit like Gizmo only with less hair. :lol: How in the world did they get him to stand still for a hair cut?


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

They had to sedate him. He also had a chest x-ray and his dental work done (clean & polish and extraction of a cracked premolar). It's not good to sedate them often, so I figured we'd get a year's worth of stuff done at one time. And he won't be spending all day in the bathtub now, trying to stay cool against the porcelain.

Heidi, I didn't know the clippers got caught in long, soft fur. I suppose that would make sense, wouldn't it? Anyhow, I don't care what he looks like, he's my bud.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was told Cinderella couldn't get a "hair cut" - too hard. It was either all or nothing. 

He looks so nice and cool.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

greenighs said:


> Heidi, I didn't know the clippers got caught in long, soft fur.


No, they don't get caught in the hair. The fur is so soft and flexible it folds over before the blades can cut it, even if you try to comb it up into the teeth of the clippers. Well, you can sort of comb it up into the teeth, but it doesn't work very well and looks choppy. I wound up going back over Shasta and cutting the hair evenly at the skin, just like Gizmo. 

When the clippers push against the hair, the hair just bends over without getting clipped. That's why I think clipping close to the skin works best, the hair is anchored and can't move away from the clipper teeth.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Swiffer is now the proud owner of a "lion cut" as well. She will put up quite a fuss at first, and then she realizes how much better she feels when all that hair is gone. She comes home from the groomer with her nose in the air and walks around with her tail straight up in the air. She looks like she is saying, "Look at me, aren't I pretty?" Here is a picture of her with her new do.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

lol they looks soooo funny!!! No offense..... I think Munchkin woiuld kill me if I got her a haircut!!! She would be sooo embrassed since she wouldnt have hair to cover her chubby tummy-arms-legs-...... body in general!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I think he looks cute! The beefalo chart is hilarious!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

My jaw literally FELL wen I saw Gizmo!!! The beefalo thing made me LOL!!

My goodness - - - -- Swiffer!!!! You won't need to use your other Swiffer as much huh?!!!

Hey - if they're more comfortable - GO FOR IT!!! I'm all for them staying cool!!


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

greenighs said:


> Can't have him running aorund looking like a naked beefalo, can we?


Ahahahaahah!!! Omg! That cracked me up! XDDD


I bet he feels better with all that fur gone


----------



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

Too cute, but he is a chunkers.

My friend has a cat with very long fur named Willow...but Willow actually loves going to the groomers. They don't have to sedate her or anything, she just loves getting a bath and a hair cut. I've never met another cat that was like that. She just got shaved too and is so soft and cute - a lion cut.


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Frenchy said:


> Too cute, but he is a chunkers.


Thus the no-grain, ultra-low carb diet. I'm having trouble figuring out an appropriate amount for him, though. All the info I see is for cats up to 15 pounds. Gizmo is currently 26, needs to get down to 20 or 21, depending on how much muscle he's got under the flab. He is _really_ strong. And long. He can get his paws up to the kitchen counter, and his chin up to the kitchen table!

Currently, I'm feeding him a 3 oz. can of Wellness or BG and 1/2 cup of Wellness Core, twice a day. Total of 6 oz. wet, 1 cup dry in 24 hours. 

For exercise, we have Fierceness Practice (wrestling) in the morning, and Feather Hunting in the evening, and might try Laser Tag this weekend.  I'm also trying to get him accustomed to walking with a harness and leash, but he just doesn't get it so far.


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Frenchy said:


> My friend has a cat with very long fur named Willow...but Willow actually loves going to the groomers. They don't have to sedate her or anything, she just loves getting a bath and a hair cut. I've never met another cat that was like that. She just got shaved too and is so soft and cute - a lion cut.


Giz feels like velvet! I just love petting him with his haircut. It's already grown a lot, you can see his stripes again, faintly.

I'm still at work. I miss him so much! I asked my boss if I could bring him to work with me, but she said no. No cats allowed at corporate HQ. Who knew? 

(Sorry about the green -- force of habit)


----------

